# Trucks On Axemen, Ice Road, Swamploggers Etc.,



## Booshcat

How is it that all these guys are driving Fords.
Are Fords better than the others, or is it some conspiracy?

A proud Scott Brown voter (he drives a gmc).

opcorn:


----------



## clearance

Fords are higher off the ground, Chevies are belly crawlers. Chevy made the best 4x4s at one time, down the toilet now, well, they ride good.:monkey:


----------



## spencerhenry

i race off road, and almost all the guys use fords to tow to the races. i do too. ford having a live axle front makes for a heavy duty truck that has fewer front suspension parts. 

plus ford is the ONLY american car company not owned or run by the government. hell, GM stands for government motors now.


----------



## foursaps

i do know that some shows on discovery are sponsered by ford, and therefore provide fords for the people in those shows to drive. (I.E. dirty jobs, maybe swamp loggers too?) not so sure about the history channel (axmen) but it seems they don't like showing brand name labels on their stuff.

i will admit that i like the solid front axles of fords more than the independant in chevys, and wish chevy offered a solid front axle in at least one of their models, but i am a chevy guy at heart. i do drive a 2 chevys, an 01 and an 82. so one rides like a car, and the other like a tank.


----------



## clearance

foursaps said:


> i do know that some shows on discovery are sponsered by ford, and therefore provide fords for the people in those shows to drive. (I.E. dirty jobs, maybe swamp loggers too?) not so sure about the history channel (axmen) but it seems they don't like showing brand name labels on their stuff.
> 
> i will admit that i like the solid front axles of fords more than the independant in chevys, and wish chevy offered a solid front axle in at least one of their models, but i am a chevy guy at heart. i do drive a 2 chevys, an 01 and an 82. so one rides like a car, and the other like a tank.



The 82 will go down a rough logging road no problem. The 01 will hit every freakin rock that the 82 didn't. They ain't in the bush anymore, and that is why, you want a car ride, get a car.


----------



## Cummins00

Majority of crummies are ford 7.3's everywhere I've ever been. Good long lastlasting, cheap, abusable engines and drive-trains. You will see alot of crummies and shop trucks be fords while the workers personal rig is a cummins .. gee I wonder why?


----------



## mercer_me

I noticed that to. But on American Loggers they drive Chevy and GMC.


----------



## foursaps

clearance said:


> The 82 will go down a rough logging road no problem. The 01 will hit every freakin rock that the 82 didn't. They ain't in the bush anymore, and that is why, you want a car ride, get a car.



the way the 82 is set up it may make it down some skidder trails too!! i do like the ride of the 01 though....

watched swamp loggers last night and it doesnt seem that the fords are brand new, so maybe that is just what the guy has a liking for. they are good trucks, and a lot of companies seem to favor them over chevy or dodge.


----------



## treeclimber101

There driving fords cause no one give a hoot if a ford gets trashed they keep the Chevies for friday nite dates..


----------



## Booshcat

treeclimber101 said:


> There driving fords cause no one give a hoot if a ford gets trashed they keep the Chevies for friday nite dates..



I keep a chevy out back for my dogs to sleep in. I think the sound of it rusting at night soothes them.


----------



## dean06919

Barring sponsorship by an auto manufacture, I think it has more to do with marketing than anything else.

Fords have traditionally been marketed as "tough" work trucks, whereas GM has marketed their trucks as "every day vehicles", working in the field all day and than enjoying an evening at an upscale restaurant.

I currently drive a F-350, drw, 4x4, cab chassis, with a dump box while my cutting partner has the same GM truck version. The frame and front axle of my truck is heavier while the doors and fenders seem to be a little thicker on the GM. The biggest difference is his truck rides smoother, has more responsive steering, and the cab is lower to the ground, making it far easier to enter or exit the cab. While my truck could probably haul more because of its heavier build, I think this is a moot point since both will haul the legal limit for a truck of that class. We have both hauled 10,000 lbs of gravel and the GM hauled it without a problem.

I enjoyed driving his truck so much, I plan on selling my F-350 and buying a comparable GM truck in the near future. I prefer not having to jump into my cab, not constantly being jarred by rough roads, and more predictable steering over any said attributes of my Ford. 

Oddly enough, while I consider the before mentioned differences as vices, my neighbor considers them virtues of Fords. He contends trucks should be built tough, sit high, ride rough and steer like a truck. I just think he is just exhibiting brand loyalty, and since those are common attributes of Ford 1 tons, they must be good.

I can't comment of half tons since I have very little experience with this class of trucks.


----------



## banshee67

ive seen mike pihl driving a maroon cummins (bet its an automatic)

and ive seen rygard has a real nice cummins work truck, with utility back, 4wd, newer model, real nice , hope its a 6 speed!


----------



## treeclimber101

banshee67 said:


> ive seen mike pihl driving a maroon cummins (bet its an automatic)
> 
> and ive seen rygard has a real nice cummins work truck, with utility back, 4wd, newer model, real nice , hope its a 6 speed!



Hey Banshee north or south jersey I'm holding it down on Camden County...


----------



## clearance

dean06919 said:


> Oddly enough, while I consider the before mentioned differences as vices, my neighbor considers them virtues of Fords. He contends trucks should be built tough, sit high, ride rough and steer like a truck. I just think he is just exhibiting brand loyalty, and since those are common attributes of Ford 1 tons, they must be good.



These attributes were shared by GM, in the past. A GM 1 ton 4x4 with a Dana 60 front axle is excellent. The ifs front end that replaced it has twice the moving parts and half the strength. But a better ride, you can't have it all.


----------



## biggenius29

Real loggers are smart men. They know Ford is the only non B Hussien Obama owned company. They believe in supporting Americans, not B Hussien Obama and his union buddys.


----------



## Gologit

Most of the outfits out here that buy a lot of pickups buy whatever they can get the best deal on. When you're buying twenty or thirty rigs at one whack you can get better pricing. Fords one time, Chevies the next, the occasional Dodge when they were at closeout prices...whatever....run the crap out of them for a year or two and get rid of them as soon as the depreciation schedule allowance runs out. They're usually pretty well trashed by then, anyway.


----------



## slowp

I've had both. I do a lot of road blading with the Chevy. But it sure is easier riding than the Ford, and has a nicer seat. The Vortec humps are hard for short people to see over. 

The big company here has Chevys. I think because they used to be related to the Chevy dealer. But they make it up to the landing just fine. The leather seats are shredded, and they have it loaded down with rigging. They like the not so bumpy ride too. 

My left elbow seemed to have a permanent bruise when I drove the Ford.


----------



## joe912

Oh, I thought that you were talking about _real _trucks, not little light-duty pick-ups.


----------



## climber338

im a ford guy all the way. For me its either my ranger 4.0 or my f350 5.4 both manual 4x4s. best two trucks out there these days. diesels have gone to crap across the board and my gasser might not out tow your diesel but for me i just load up the bed with my equipment anyways. If im really in the rough ill take my jeep yj out and who cares if that things gets beat to crap its a jeep.


----------



## slowp

climber338 said:


> im a ford guy all the way. For me its either my ranger 4.0 or my f350 5.4 both manual 4x4s. best two trucks out there these days. diesels have gone to crap across the board and my gasser might not out tow your diesel but for me i just load up the bed with my equipment anyways. If im really in the rough ill take my jeep yj out and who cares if that things gets beat to crap its a jeep.



You can reach the age when YOU are tired of getting "beat to crap." That's why I'm glad I don't drive a Dodge. Owie.


----------



## jbrady

Around here the 7.3L powerstroke is more popular than anything trying to find a decent one is like trying to find good used skidder tires.


----------



## stihlms460

the guys on american loggers mostly have chevy's for there personal trucks from what i can see


----------



## wrench_one

I personally prefer a Pete!! This is my work truck / Daily driver !


----------



## Meadow Beaver

slowp said:


> I've had both. I do a lot of road blading with the Chevy. But it sure is easier riding than the Ford, and has a nicer seat. The Vortec humps are hard for short people to see over.
> 
> The big company here has Chevys. I think because they used to be related to the Chevy dealer. But they make it up to the landing just fine. The leather seats are shredded, and they have it loaded down with rigging. They like the not so bumpy ride too.
> 
> My left elbow seemed to have a permanent bruise when I drove the Ford.



You're not that short are you Pattie?


----------



## Oldtimer

You'll find Super Duty Fords on nearly all work sites in the north east.
When it comes to plow trucks, I see 10 Fords to every chevy. Dodge and Toyota it's 100 to 1.
It's not brand loyalty, though I am brand loyal to Ford. It's simply the way it is.
I have a 2000 F550 XLT 4x4 PSD with a 9' plow and an 11 foot dump.
Chevy has nothing remotely comparable.


----------



## oscar4883

I worked for years for a very large company in the mining industry. They tried Chevys and Dodges and always came back to Fords. Dodges blew up, Chevy HD's fell apart at an alarming rate. The Fords lasted pretty well. Ya its easy to put a hole in the bed of a truck with only 200 miles on it with a 4 part crane cable hook. Sure the beds just about fell of the older ones, but they kept on running.


----------



## dean06919

Oldtimer said:


> You'll find Super Duty Fords on nearly all work sites in the north east.
> When it comes to plow trucks, I see 10 Fords to every chevy. Dodge and Toyota it's 100 to 1.
> It's not brand loyalty, though I am brand loyal to Ford. It's simply the way it is.
> I have a 2000 F550 XLT 4x4 PSD with a 9' plow and an 11 foot dump.
> *Chevy has nothing remotely comparable.*[/QUO
> 
> I agree, I wish GM would produce a F450 style truck. The Kodiak is simply to large for the woods. I see they did make a F450 class truck based upon the 3500HD in the late 90's, but were only offered as 2WD models. I think they may be making a marketing error by not offering this style truck.


----------



## scooter10572

clearance said:


> These attributes were shared by GM, in the past. A GM 1 ton 4x4 with a Dana 60 front axle is excellent. The ifs front end that replaced it has twice the moving parts and half the strength. But a better ride, you can't have it all.



I work on chevy's at a dealer for a living almost 20 years now and I can tell you theres nothing weak about the front suspensions. Our 1 ton trucks are as solid as any out there and problems with them are non existent, I'm a Chevy guy but am not bashing ford or dodge just stating facts. A solid axle to me is outdated junk from the 70's, if ifs is so bad why did ford copy it on their 1/2 tons?? Some people just have the mindset that a sold axle is better and resist change.If they ever rode in a chevy they would probably reconsider.


----------



## clearance

scooter10572 said:


> I work on chevy's at a dealer for a living almost 20 years now and I can tell you theres nothing weak about the front suspensions. Our 1 ton trucks are as solid as any out there and problems with them are non existent, I'm a Chevy guy but am not bashing ford or dodge just stating facts. A solid axle to me is outdated junk from the 70's, if ifs is so bad why did ford copy it on their 1/2 tons??



Are you saying that the IFS is comparable in strength and reliability to a Dana 60? Keep in mind I have driven trucks with both, in the bush, at work, and I think the IFS with the vacum transfer case deal was a terrible step backwards from which Chevy never recoverd.


----------



## Driver625

I have had fords chevys gmc and now I have a dodge/cummins(wicked power)
no imports too tall don't fit in the cab they are all good when they run they are all junk when the don't


----------



## Fechmup

They showed Melvin's white dodge with super swampers two or three times in the last episode... I don't think they're up to any brand conspiracy - none of the trucks are new and there's no consistency like in the Mike Rowe commercials.

When I was truck shopping for my business, an F350 was several thousand cheaper than the 3500 bowties and were IN STOCK in all sorts of trim levels. I didn't need a $62,000 horse haulin' dually with all sorts of B.S. I needed a crew cab, vinyl interior, pickup that can work for 6-10 years. What I'm saying may not be true in all parts of the country, but around here, 3/4 and 1 ton Ford's tend to be the best deals.

Now, the verizon commercials - that phone is great and all, but those commercials are a complete P.O.S. Anyone notice the how stihl squeezed in with the 441 product placement?


----------



## LumberjkChamp

Driver625 said:


> I have had fords chevys gmc and now I have a dodge/cummins(wicked power)
> no imports too tall don't fit in the cab they are all good when they run they are all junk when the don't



I agree. I want the truck that starts every day and lasts the longest. I take exceptional care of all of my equipment. I service everything at the recommended intervals, so I like it when the service is straightforward and easy. Take good care of anything and it will usually last a long time. I really am not a brand loyal guy. That Cummins is a good engine though. Would like to own one of those.


----------



## foursaps

Fechmup said:


> I needed a crew cab, vinyl interior, pickup that can work for 6-10 years.



i am a chevy man, but i honestly have nothing against ford. they have proven to have a better sense of business and have some nice trucks, but i have yet to see a ford used as a work truck last longer than 4 years without some major work. their 450+ lineup is almost unbeatable. the smaller (350-under) trucks have some issues. like the ball joints, they are known to give up after 30-40k miles. i like the diesels in fords, they are great running engines, and have plenty or power, but the injectors are a problem untill properly replaced/fixed.

by the way, is this kevin?


----------



## Oldtimer

I have used my F550 to haul 5 tons of stone and it never even flinched. I had to panic stop in traffic, and I'll be dammed if it didn't actually stop. I grossed over 21K, and it stopped like it was empty. 
The brakes on the F550 are worlds better than any one ton. 4 wheel disks, with 13" rotors. 
Now, with a 21+K gross weight, the P-S diesel (230 hp / 490 fpt) was a bit sluggish off the line, but once it was rolling it held 55-60 for 70 miles of NH roads. Got about 7 MPG doing it, but what do ya want?
I can tell you that pushing a 9' fisher plow, it's the mutts nutts. It positively sips fuel while plowing, as the RPMs rarely get above 1300.
Out on the back roads, in 4th gear- torque converter locked up- @ about 35 mph it can return 14 mpg empty. Not bad for a 4x4 truck with a tall dump cart that tares in @ 11,800 pounds empty.

Dodge did have a deal with sterling to make an F550 equivalent, but I think that's over.

Chevy for sure is misfiring with having the 17,500-19,500 CGVW class in the big cab/chassis. I know a firewood producer (1200-1500 cords a year) that bought a spanky new 5500 series 4x4 dump last year. They saw me in mine, and said that if they knew Ford offered the CGVW of the 5500 in a pick-up cab truck they would have gone that route.


----------



## LumberjkChamp

Oldtimer said:


> Dodge did have a deal with sterling to make an F550 equivalent, but I think that's over.
> 
> Chevy for sure is misfiring with having the 17,500-19,500 CGVW class in the big cab/chassis. I know a firewood producer (1200-1500 cords a year) that bought a spanky new 5500 series 4x4 dump last year. They saw me in mine, and said that if they knew Ford offered the CGVW of the 5500 in a pick-up cab truck they would have gone that route.



I'm not sure, but are you talking about the Sterling Bullet. Check it out. It looks like a Dodge. Its a real heavy truck. Got the Cummins diesel too. But, correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't Ford own- or is otherwise affiliated with Sterling- not Dodge? I'm not sure though. Nowadays everyone owns everyone. I do wish Chevy would make something comperable to the ton and a quarter and ton and a half Fords.

You're right about the brakes on those 550's though. I'm in the process of doing the rear brakes and rotors on our '98 450 with a Dana 80 axle and from what I've seen they are daarn heavy duty. Never had a problem with them.


----------



## DJ4wd

Booshcat said:


> How is it that all these guys are driving Fords.
> Are Fords better than the others, or is it some conspiracy?
> 
> opcorn:



Yes Fords are just that much better


----------



## 74fencer

Oldtimer said:


> You'll find Super Duty Fords on nearly all work sites in the north east.
> When it comes to plow trucks, I see 10 Fords to every chevy. Dodge and Toyota it's 100 to 1.
> It's not brand loyalty, though I am brand loyal to Ford. It's simply the way it is.
> I have a 2000 F550 XLT 4x4 PSD with a 9' plow and an 11 foot dump.
> Chevy has nothing remotely comparable.



exactly my thought! :agree2:


----------



## floyd

An after mkt company was putting drive axles under the front of those c-30 chevies. They were spendy.

Dodge has a cummins but you need to buy the dodge with it. Bad deal.

Fords hold up.


----------



## wvlogger

i bet i got one that will out last em all







i have seen many pipeline companies run these and never ever have a problem


----------



## GASoline71

clearance said:


> Are you saying that the IFS is comparable in strength and reliability to a Dana 60? Keep in mind I have driven trucks with both, in the bush, at work, and I think the IFS with the vacum transfer case deal was a terrible step backwards from which Chevy never recoverd.



Yup...I miss my '79 GMC 3/4 ton with a D44 in front and a 14 bolt full floater out back. That truck was a brute... 

My 1994 GMC with the crap vacuum actualted IFS up front is in no way remotely close to being as tuff as that old bomb straight axle is.

Gary


----------



## GASoline71

floyd said:


> Dodge has a cummins but you need to buy the dodge with it. Bad deal.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!   

That is friggin' awesome!

Gary


----------



## gwiley

I have owned GM, Nissan and Ford and the Ford is just plain tougher. Yes it is rough, yes it is high, but I far prefer it for those reasons.


----------



## Fronty Owner

gwiley said:


> I have owned GM, Nissan and Ford and the Ford is just plain tougher. Yes it is rough, yes it is high, but I far prefer it for those reasons.



I haven't owned a Ford truck, but the ford cars Ive had were not that impressive.
My nissan Frontier has about more miles than the last two GMs combined and about 25K more than the previous GM to those two. GM has been going down hill for a long time. I like the looks of their 1/2 ton trucks, but I wouldn't trust one to last past the bumper to bumper.

And I think the ford truck thing has more to do with the discovery channel and product placement. Kinda like the blurred out Stihl saws and the Huskys being shown clearly...


----------



## Eccentric

Booshcat said:


> How is it that all these guys are driving Fords.
> Are Fords better than the others, or is it some conspiracy?
> 
> A proud Scott Brown voter (he drives a gmc).
> 
> opcorn:





Cummins00 said:


> Majority of crummies are ford 7.3's everywhere I've ever been. Good long lastlasting, cheap, abusable engines and drive-trains. You will see alot of crummies and shop trucks be fords while the workers personal rig is a cummins .. gee I wonder why?





From what I've seen on the show.....there isn't a "conspiracy" here. Most of the trucks on that show are mid-90s Ford diesels. There are a few late-model Fords (and Dodges) on the show.....but not many. Some of the logger's personal rigs (left at home and at the yard) seem to be old beater Rangers and S10's.

Like Cummins said, that International 7.3L diesel (in the '80s and '90s Fords) is dependable and handles abuse well, as long as you keep the cooling system serviced. The IDI 6.9L diesel (forefather of the IDI and Powerstroke 7.3's) in my '86 F250HD is still going strong. Those earlier Fords are capable, reliable, plentiful in the extreme, and CHEAP...

The only way I could see the History Channel people 'slanting' things if they just shoot more footage of the Fords and ignore the other rigs on the landing. Again.................most of the rigs are non-current models ('square Fords') so I can't see that being the case...


----------



## Amber

Ford's have the cheapest parts and maintenance. They're probably sponsored or purchased a fleet from ford.


----------



## DougMN

biggenius29 said:


> Real loggers are smart men. They know Ford is the only non B Hussien Obama owned company. They believe in supporting Americans, not B Hussien Obama and his union buddys.



Fords are built by nonunion workers?


----------



## joe912

Ford is very much UAW, but they are the only US automotive manufacturer that did not get "bailed out" with taxpayer money. The reason for this is because of their brilliant CEO, Alan Mulally . He mortgaged every property that Ford owned so they would have cash on hand. This was done in 2006, which was before the market meltdown. Good timing. Mulally, by the way, is the same fella who turned Boeing around about ten years ago. 

There, does that help clarify things?


----------



## dingeryote

clearance said:


> Fords are higher off the ground, Chevies are belly crawlers. Chevy made the best 4x4s at one time, down the toilet now, well, they ride good.:monkey:



Bingo!!!

Our 2500HD 4wd is do dadgum low at the cross member, ya gotta crawl on the barn floor to drain the oil. In the winter, the snow gets packed and frozen into a solid mass around the transfer case if there is 6-8" of snow on the road, and god help ya on rutted out sandy two tracks.
Just for giggles, the stupid thing has an ALUMINUM drive shaft that gets bent and dented like a beer can.

Stupid design.
They jacked the body up and lowered the frame.
What kind of a MORON decided that putting things in the bed should be more difficult, and the belly of the truck should scrape more often?

Seriously?
My old 79' Chebby never had these issues, and non of our Fords have either.

Love the ride and the hauling capacity though.

Just can't use it like a real old school farm truck.

When it croaks, it's back to a Blue Oval truck or I'll rehab an old Deuce and a half. 

Chebby pooped the bed.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## jrocket

As a mechanic with over 24 yrs in the construction industry, and a truck puller for 15 years, here it is. Fords simply hold up better under these conditions. The dodge has the best motor (5.9 cummins), many different types of equiptment runs the 5.9, and its a very reliable-long lasting mill. but look what its in. crawl under the front end and look at the trailing arms holding the front diff in place, I would be terrified to jump a curb with those trucks, and the transmissions (auto) barely last long enough to get them off the dealer lot. The chevys have a izusu engine, the japs always could build a long lasting, fuel efficient mill, so no issues there, and they do ride nice, but they should with the weakest front end and suspension in the market. Lets face it , with aluminum driveshafts, aluminum front diff housing, and tie rods seemingly made of string cheese, they are not going to last. Great for getting a couple bags of groceries or taking the misses out for a night on the town, but not much else. 
I cant speak for anyone else but I work too hard for my money to spend it on either the cheapest built truck, or a truck with a front end that belongs on a 4 wheel atv.
The fords have problems too, but they tend to re fewer and farther between, just keep a spare cam sensor in the glovebox, and you"ll be fine.(7.3) If you own a newer ford with the 6.0(pronounced six point uh-oh) or the 6.4, what you want to do is sell it and buy an older truck with the 7.3. 
Hope I didnt stir things up too much. Have a nice day!


----------



## Junior

jbrady said:


> Around here the 7.3L powerstroke is more popular than anything trying to find a decent one is like trying to find good used skidder tires.



Ya, up here you can get two sick liters for the price of one 7.3 truck...


----------



## gilraine

i am working as a parts guy directly responsible for 761 vehicles, from cavaliers and s10s to international 4900s.. the fords are the cheapest per mile by about 60 percent...


----------



## wood4heat

dean06919 said:


> I currently drive a F-350, drw, 4x4, cab chassis, with a dump box while my cutting partner has the same GM truck version. The frame and front axle of my truck is heavier while the doors and fenders seem to be a little thicker on the GM. The biggest difference is his truck rides smoother, has more responsive steering, and the cab is lower to the ground, making it far easier to enter or exit the cab.
> 
> I enjoyed driving his truck so much, I plan on selling my F-350 and buying a comparable GM truck in the near future. I prefer not having to jump into my cab, not constantly being jarred by rough roads, and more predictable steering over any said attributes of my Ford.
> 
> Oddly enough, while I consider the before mentioned differences as vices, my neighbor considers them virtues of Fords. He contends trucks should be built tough, sit high, ride rough and steer like a truck.



I can't help with the ride or height but you don't have to live with sloppy steering. My '03 F350 developed a leak in the steer box so I did a little research and came across these guys: http://www.redheadsteeringgears.com/
Their steer gear made a world of difference in my truck. The steering is now tight and responsive, easily better than my old '99 Chevy Tahoe ever was.


----------



## Hardwoods Inc.

biggenius29 said:


> Real loggers are smart men. They know Ford is the only non B Hussien Obama owned company. They believe in supporting Americans, not B Hussien Obama and his union buddys.



I'm not more of a ford guy than a chevy or vice versa.I've owned an equal number of both in half tons to an f-450,but people dont realize that ford got around 9 billion in Obama Bucks too around the same time G.M. did.Research and you will see there all suckin' from the govt tit.lol


----------



## naturelover

Mostly because that's what Ford pays them to drive.....


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------

